# Nice colection of plant pictures



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

1. Login to Facebook
2. Search for "Adie Abd Gani"
3. Click on the photo album named "Aquatic Plants Collection"

The guy is in Malaysia and is a sales person for an aquatic plant company. Some of the plant pictures are mine from many years ago. I like the colection because it shows the plants from different angles and at different enlargement.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice wonder if he ships them?


----------

